# make install error



## slaiyer (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to install a modded version of cntlm that works on linux (ubuntu, opensuse as far as i've tested), but in freebsd, i get stuck at this point



```
# make install
# AIX?
if [ -f /usr/bin/oslevel ]; then  install -O root -G system -M 755 -S -f /usr/local/bin cntlm;  install -O root -G system -M 644 -f /usr/local/man/man1 doc/cntlm.1;  install -O root -G system -M 600 -c /usr/local/etc doc/cntlm.conf;  else  install -D -o root -g root -m 755 -s cntlm /usr/local/bin/cntlm;  install -D -o root -g root -m 644 doc/cntlm.1 /usr/local/man/man1/cntlm.1;  [ -f /usr/local/etc/cntlm.conf -o -z "/usr/local/etc" ]  || install -D -o root -g root -m 600 doc/cntlm.conf /usr/local/etc/cntlm.conf;  fi
install: illegal option -- D
usage: install [-bCcpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 file2
       install [-bCcpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 ... fileN directory
       install -d [-v] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner] directory ...
*** Error code 64
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 23, 2010)

BSD install(1) doesn't support the -D flag.  Either set "INSTALL= ginstall" (you need to have sysutils/coreutils) or change the uh . . . Makefile (I dunno, maybe) so that it uses ginstall or change the -D to -d and hope like spode that it works.  One of those three, anyway.


----------



## slaiyer (Jul 26, 2010)

mhh..sorry but am not that good in the editing the installer, could you please give me some pointers...as i know cntlm is in ports.


----------



## slaiyer (Jul 26, 2010)

since i cant edit...included below is the current code for install in the make file


```
install: $(NAME)
	# AIX?
	if [ -f /usr/bin/oslevel ]; then \
		install -O root -G system -M 755 -S -f $(BINDIR) $(NAME); \
		install -O root -G system -M 644 -f $(MANDIR)/man1 doc/$(NAME).1; \
		install -O root -G system -M 600 -c $(SYSCONFDIR) doc/$(NAME).conf; \
	else \
		install -D -o root -g root -m 755 -s $(NAME) $(BINDIR)/$(NAME); \
		install -D -o root -g root -m 644 doc/$(NAME).1 $(MANDIR)/man1/$(NAME).1; \
		[ -f $(SYSCONFDIR)/$(NAME).conf -o -z "$(SYSCONFDIR)" ] \
			|| install -D -o root -g root -m 600 doc/$(NAME).conf $(SYSCONFDIR)/$(NAME).conf; \
	fi
	@echo; echo "Cntlm will look for configuration in $(SYSCONFDIR)/$(NAME).conf"
```


----------



## lily (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't you just use existing port? Overwrite distfile and run `makesum' target. If there were no changes in build glue then it should just work.


----------

